# Omnisphere Crashing Logic



## Lotus Lake (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi folks,

Has anyone had issues with the latest version of Omnisphere (2.6.2c) not playing nicely with the latest version of Logic (10.4.8)? Lately when using an Omnisphere instance it works okay for a little bit, and then MIDI will stop being received from the MIDI keyboard. Pretty much right after that Logic will rainbow beachball and either crash or hang forever and need to be force quit. I'm definitely not an expert in crash reports, but in the list of threads, there's a "Crashed Thread" that lists the Spectrasonics component, which seems to confirm that it is in fact Omnisphere causing the problem. 

Anyone else run into this or know of any solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 26, 2020)

Interesting. I haven't tested in Logic yet, but I just had all kinds of weirdness with it in Live tonight. It wouldn't export audio every 2 or 3 times I tried to export, it would just hang. I actually now wonder if Omnisphere's been the source of my woes in Logic the past few months. (I've seen this same behavior in Logic since August or September, but was only seeing it in Logic.) Initially I thought it was Logic, but now seeing the same thing pop up in Live I'm starting to think it's an Omnisphere issue.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Mar 26, 2020)

Same thing in Studio One for me.


----------

